# Ταχείες αποκαθηλώσεις



## nickel (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ταχείες αποκαθηλώσεις*

_Ο Σπίθας και το Παιδί Φάντασμα την εποχή του Μνημονίου_
— Του Δημήτρη Ψαρρά
http://www.iospress.gr/texts_2011/20110125.htm

_Οι λαβύρινθοι της εξωτερικής πολιτικής: Κλισέ, περιαυτολογία και επαναλήψεις στα δύο πρόσφατα βιβλία του προβεβλημένου ακαδημαϊκού Βασίλειου Μαρκεζίνη_ 
— Του Νίκου Xρυσολωρά
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_2_12/12/2010_425409

_Σερ-βίροντας (επικίνδυνες) κοινοτοπίες: Ο στοχαστής των τριών ηπείρων και των είκοσι πέντε πανεπιστημίων_
— Του Ανδρέα Παππά
http://www.booksreview.gr/index.php...1-02-12-14-36-48&catid=46:-15--2011&Itemid=55


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Οι λαβύρινθοι της εξωτερικής πολιτικής: Κλισέ, περιαυτολογία και επαναλήψεις στα δύο πρόσφατα βιβλία του προβεβλημένου ακαδημαϊκού Βασίλειου Μαρκεζίνη
> — Του Νίκου Xρυσολωρά


Όπως λέμε _academic_ ή είναι πράγματι ακαδημαϊκός;


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2011)

He is a Fellow of the British Academy, the Academy of Athens, the Institut de France, the Royal Dutch Academy, and the Royal Belgian Academy. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basil_Markesinis

Δεν ξέρω αν άφησε καμία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2011)

Τελικά έτσι όπως πάει δεν είναι Basil (Markesinis), αλλά Parsley...


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά έτσι όπως πάει δεν είναι Basil (Markesinis), αλλά Parsley...


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2011)

Βρέθηκε ποιος διάβασε ολόκληρη την ιδρυτική διακήρυξη της Σπίθας. Η κυρία Άννα Φραγκουδάκη. 

H «ιδρυτική διακήρυξη» της «Σπίθας»
*και γιατί πρέπει να διαβαστεί*
Από την Άννα Φραγκουδάκη
The Athens Review of Books (Μάρτιος 2011)


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 9, 2011)

O Sir πάντως μου δίνει το έναυσμα να διαδώσω την λεξιπλασία *ακαδημαϊξούρας*. Την φύλαγα για άλλους, αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος πάει για πλατινένιο.


----------



## anef (Mar 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Βρέθηκε ποιος διάβασε ολόκληρη την ιδρυτική διακήρυξη της Σπίθας. Η κυρία Άννα Φραγκουδάκη.
> 
> H «ιδρυτική διακήρυξη» της «Σπίθας»
> *και γιατί πρέπει να διαβαστεί*
> ...



Τώρα, πώς η _ανυπακοή _θυμίζει στη Φραγκουδάκη «συμπεριφορές άτακτων παιδιών απέναντι στον πατέρα κράτος» και όχι τα κινήματα πολιτικής ανυπακοής, τον Γκάντι, τον Μάρτιν Λούθερ Κινγκ ή τον Θορώ, τι να πω, άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου. Ξέρει η Φραγκουδάκη κανένα κίνημα αντίστασης που να βασίζεται στην υπακοή; Ασχέτως Σπίθας όλ' αυτά, βέβαια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

Τι να πω κι εγώ... Μπορεί, όπως η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται σαν φάρσα, και τα κινήματα πολιτικής ανυπακοής να επαναλαμβάνονται σαν συμπεριφορές άτακτων παιδιών. Ή τουλάχιστον έδωσαν τέτοια εντύπωση στην κυρία Φραγκουδάκη. Και την καταλαβαίνω αν δεν της θύμισαν τον Γκάντι.


----------



## anef (Mar 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τι να πω κι εγώ... Μπορεί, όπως η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται σαν φάρσα, και τα κινήματα πολιτικής ανυπακοής να επαναλαμβάνονται σαν συμπεριφορές άτακτων παιδιών. Ή τουλάχιστον έδωσαν τέτοια εντύπωση στην κυρία Φραγκουδάκη. Και την καταλαβαίνω αν δεν της θύμισαν τον Γκάντι.



Λες όταν κάποιοι εφαρμόζουν την ανυπακοή με κίνδυνο να βρεθούν φυλακή, ας πούμε, ή ακόμα και να ξεβολευτούν, βρε αδελφέ, σε δικαστικές αίθουσες, με δικηγόρους, με επιθέσεις και απειλές εναντίον τους, επαναλαμβάνουν την πολιτική ανυπακοή ως φάρσα; Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνήσει κανείς με τις σύγχρονες πρακτικές ανυπακοής, είναι όμως περίεργο που δεν καταδέχεται να αναγνωρίσει τον ρητά πολιτικό χαρακτήρα και την ιστορία τους. Είναι πολύ εύκολο και μάλλον ανέντιμο, θα έλεγα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

Δεν θέλω να υποτιμήσω την πολιτική ανυπακοή, ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα σε σχέση με έναν στόχο με τον οποίο συμφωνώ (το επιδοτούμενο εισιτήριο). Αντιλαμβάνομαι επίσης ότι στο προσωπικό επίπεδο υπάρχει ξεβόλεμα, θυσία, κίνδυνος. Ωστόσο, αν αποστασιοποιηθούμε και δούμε τα πράγματα λίγο πιο αντικειμενικά και πολύπλευρα, θα ήταν άστοχο να συγκρίνουμε το κίνημα του Γκάντι με το «δεν πληρώνω» του μετρό. Η σύγκριση θα ήταν φάρσα...


----------



## anef (Mar 10, 2011)

Νομίζω πως δεν με κατάλαβες  

Λέει η Φραγκουδάκη: 
«Η περιβόητη 'ανυπακοή' (που δεν εφευρέθηκε από τον Μίκη Θεοδωράκη) παραπέμπει σε συμπεριφορές άτακτων παιδιών απέναντι στον πατέρα κράτος, με χειρότερο παραπληρωματικό νόημα την ανευθυνότητα που αποδίδεται στα παιδιά ως ανήλικα για τις συνέπειες της 'ανυπακοής'»

Η περιβόητη ανυπακοή (δεν κάνει λόγο για το κίνημα «δεν πληρώνω», αλλά για τη γενικότερη μέθοδο ή το σύνθημα της ανυπακοής, έτσι το καταλαβαίνω και στα συμφραζόμενα) παραπέμπει στις τάδε συμπεριφορές. Λέω, λοιπόν, ότι δεν _παραπέμπει _εκεί. Παραπέμπει στα κινήματα πολιτικής ανυπακοής. Αν ο Γκάντι σου πέφτει βαρύς, κι αν πρέπει να μείνουμε στο «δεν πληρώνω», σύγκρινε τουλάχιστον με την άρνηση των Άγγλων να πληρώσουν τους δημοτικούς φόρους επί Θάτσερ (που συνέβαλε και στο πέσιμο της κυβέρνησής της), όχι με τα ανήλικα.


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2011)

Η Φραγκουδάκη δεν έχει καταλάβει τίποτα. Αποστρέφεται τον ακροδεξιό λαϊκισμό και πέφτει στην αγκαλιά του μνημονιακού κράτους. Δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι τα δύο αυτά είναι απολύτως συμπληρωματικά. Όπως διαγράφεται τώρα, το μέλλον προβλέπει: κατοχύρωση των παγκοσμιοποιημένων ροών του κεφαλαίου, συχνά με τη μορφή χρηματοπιστωτικών επιδρομών ληστρικής φύσης, και ταυτόχρονα κατασταλτική διαχείριση ξεζουμισμένων εθνικών και περιφερειακών χώρων με την απαραίτητη χείρα βοηθείας ή και πρωτοκαθεδρία του ακροδεξιού λαϊκισμού.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

Στην περίπτωση του «κεφαλικού φόρου», όπως μεταφράζαμε τότε το _poll tax_, νομίζω ότι δεν είχαμε ανυπακοή («δεν τον πληρώνουμε, κερά μου») αλλά κανονικές διαδηλώσεις.

Εδώ έχουμε τώρα το «δεν πληρώνω» στα τρένα και τα διόδια, αλλά η πολιτική ανυπακοή χάνεται μέσα στη γενικότερη ανυπακοή στους νόμους στην Ελλάδα με τη δικαιολογία του απαξιωμένου κράτους: τη διαταξική και υπερταξική φοροδιαφυγή («σιγά μη δώσω τα ωραία μου λεφτουδάκια να τα τρώνε οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι»), τα κάθε λογής αυθαίρετα, τη ζώνη, το φανάρι, το τσιγάρο, το πεζοδρόμιο, το φακελάκι κ.ο.κ.

Δεν ξέρω αν έκανε η Σπίθα προτάσεις για συγκεκριμένες μορφές πολιτικής ανυπακοής (διαβάζω στην Ιδρυτική Διακήρυξη μόνο «Γεγονός που κατά τη γνώμη μου νομιμοποιεί την ανυπακοή και την καθιστά όργανο άμυνας των πολλών απέναντι σε μια έωλη και ουσιαστικά αντιδημοκρατική νομιμοποίηση των ολίγων»), αλλά γενικότερα το δύσκολο εδώ είναι να δούμε καλούς νόμους και εφαρμογή των νόμων. Από ανυπακοή... μπουχτίσαμε.

Μπορεί να μην είδε η Φραγκουδάκη στην πολιτική ανυπακοή της Σπίθας το «μεγαλείο» που έχει σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. Μπορεί να είδε περισσότερο μια ελαφράδα και μια ανευθυνότητα. Δεν θέλω όμως να την ερμηνεύσω εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2011)

Νομίζω η Φραγκουδάκη στιγματίζοντας την ανυπακοή δεν εστιάζει τόσο στη Σπίθα όσο στο ΚΚΕ, με το οποίο ο όρος «ανυπακοή» είναι συνυφασμένος τα τελευταία χρόνια. Γιατί αν ισχυρίζεται ότι για ανυπακοή άκουσε με αφορμή την ιδρυτική διακήρυξη της Σπίθας, τότε μάλλον θα ζούσε σε κάνα παράλληλο σύμπαν εδώ και καιρό.


----------



## anef (Mar 10, 2011)

@ Zazula: Ακριβώς αυτό, συμφωνώ.
@ nickel: Τι σχέση έχει η μία ανυπακοή με την άλλη; Αυτός που χτίζει αυθαίρετο το κάνει για το ατομικό του συμφέρον, κι όχι συλλογικά και για πολιτικούς λόγους. Εντάσσεται δηλαδή κατά τη γνώμη σου το κίνημα «δεν πληρώνω» (σαν παράδειγμα το παίρνω, θα μπορούσα να μιλήσω για απεργίες ή ακόμα και για απεργίες πείνας, ή για συμπαράσταση σε απεργούς πείνας ή για καταλήψεις) στο λεγόμενο καθεστώς «ανομίας» για το οποίο ακούμε συνέχεια από ΛΑΟΣ μέχρι και ΠΑΣΟΚ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

Δεν είπα «εντάσσεται», είπα «χάνεται μέσα». Και δεν μου βγάζετε από το μυαλό ότι οι περισσότεροι οπαδοί του κινήματος είναι οι τακτικοί τζαμπατζήδες. Αλλά τι καθόμαστε και μιλάμε για λεπτομέρειες; Εδώ ο Θέμις ζωγράφισε το εφιαλτικό μας μέλλον με τρεις πινελιές.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2011)

Νίκελ, έχεις κολλήσει στην ισοδυναμία _πολιτική ανυπακοή = κίνημα "Δεν Πληρώνω"_. Μαλλαλόγια έχεις ταυτίσει το όλον με το μέρος.


----------



## anef (Mar 10, 2011)

@ nickel: Για τη μετάφραση του poll tax έχεις δίκιο, βέβαια. Από μνήμης ανέφερα. 
Για την ουσία όμως, και διαδηλώσεις γίνονταν και ανυπακοή υπήρχε: 
First in Scotland and then across England and Wales, a mass campaign pledged to non-payment of the poll tax was built - a campaign organised and led by the All Britain Anti-Poll Tax Federation, known as The Fed.
It was clear that millions just could not afford to pay the poll tax. But pleading poverty would not defeat it. A mass movement had to be organised and built and, above all, *effective support given to all those who refused to pay* (πρόχειρα, από εδώ).

Τζαμπατζήδες κι αυτοί (και κοτζάμ Άγγλοι, όχι τίποτα Βαλκάνιοι :))

Επίσης, όντως εσύ «χάνεται» είπες, εγώ όμως σε ρωτάω αν πιστεύεις πως «εντάσσεται», αν δηλαδή κάποιοι κάνουν συνειδητά τις θυσίες που λέγαμε πιο πάνω και τραβιούνται σε αστυνομικά τμήματα απλώς για να γλιτώσουν 1,40 ευρώ, ας πούμε. Λεπτομέρειες, βέβαια, λες. Το μέλλον μας έχει ήδη γραφτεί, ε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Νίκελ, έχεις κολλήσει στην ισοδυναμία _πολιτική ανυπακοή = κίνημα "Δεν Πληρώνω"_. Μαλλαλόγια έχεις ταυτίσει το όλον με το μέρος.



Πού το είδες αυτό; Είπα ότι εδώ έχουμε ένα κίνημα «Δεν πληρώνω» στα τρένα και τα διόδια και οι υπόλοιπες εκδηλώσεις πολιτικής ανυπακοής είναι οι παρανομίες που μας βολεύουν. Παράλληλα, πολλοί τζαμπατζήδες βολεύτηκαν στο πλαίσιο του άλλου «Δεν πληρώνω». Τρώμε πολύ μελάνι να γράφουμε πράγματα για τα οποία δεν θα διαφωνούσαμε στην ουσία σε άλλο πλαίσιο. Αλλά φαίνεται ότι τα πολιτικά νήματα απαιτούν να βρεις κάποιο σημείο στα γραφτά του άλλου, μια λεπτομέρεια που ίσως και να παρερμηνεύεται, για να την κοντράρεις. Γι' αυτό συμφώνησα με το συνοπτικό του Θέμη: «Τίποτα δεν κατάλαβε η Φραγκουδάκη. Νά το σενάριο».


----------

